# How do you get english tv in cyprus



## Pauly447

Nglish tv in cyprus ?


----------



## tom brown

What a useless site I offer info and get accused of advertising?


----------



## yiannis75

Pauly447 said:


> Nglish tv in cyprus ?


There are only two real ways of receiving UK tv in Cyprus.

One is through a satellite dish and the other is through the Internet.

Satelite options are through a sky box or through a dreambox. Both options require a dish ranging in size from 2.7m minimum upto to 4.2m depending on your location. Still you will not receive all the channels you normally do through a sky box as we are just too far away from the UK to get a decent strength signal so some channels you simply will not get no matter how big your dish is.

Dreamboxes can be used for sky too but will suffer the same problems of not having all channels. It can also be used for channels located on other satellites that broadcast in English on eg Hotbird satellite. There are lots of good installers on the island I'm sure you can get lots of recommendations from other users.

The other option is through the Internet which means you will need to install Internet. A lot of people connect laptops to the tv or iPads and watch through bbciplayer or other catchup services. Websites like filmon broadcast the freeview channels live so that is an option too. All these will require you to sign up to a VPN service which basically allows you to acces the programme content on eg BBC iplayer as these only allow access if you're in the UK. The VPN makes it appear as though you are in the UK.

Another option is a slingbox which again works through the Internet, it connects to equipment in the uk eg a skybox and it sends the pictures to your tv in cyprus through the internet and and some equipment connected to your tv to receive the pictures much like a satellite box. If you have a relative in the uk they can set one up for you. Alternatively there are companies that will do it all for you if do not have anyone in the UK.

Another option some people use is to record programmes onto USBs and connect it to your tv or laptop if your tv doesnt have a USB option. You can get a USB sent over from relatives who can record things for your or download content from torrent sites yourself.

Hope that helps!


----------



## finikaria

All you require is an iPad and Apple TV and a HDMI cable to connect to a HD Tv. The Apple TV is a small box which costs about Euro 130.
Just get Filmon from apple store(free) and watch BBC ITV Dave and many others.


----------



## yiannis75

If you go down the appletv route, several things to consider. 

I do not recommend it if you are like watching UKTV in High Defintion (HD). There is no point in paying for a big screen HD capable tv and then watching in Standard Definition (SD). 

Applications like filmon do no broadcast in HD (unless you pay) and the quality of the re-broadcast is not great but if this does not bother you this is a viable solution. 

Of course the ipad is capable of HD, but the apps used to broadcast eg UK TV do not have and HD offering. I download movies from appletv and the HD quality offering is great, crystal clear.

You can also connect the ipad direct to the TV and save money on the appletv however this means every time you want to change channel you will have to get up and got to the ipad. If you have the appletv the ipad acts as a remote control and you can change through the freeview channels offered on filmon from the comfort of your sofa.

PS in my previous post I said you will need a VPN, just to clarify the VPN is only required for the official catch-up pages run by eg ITV, BBC and SKY etc. Unofficial sites like filmon do not require you to use a VPN as there effectively "illegal."


----------



## Pauly447

yiannis75 said:


> If you go down the appletv route, several things to consider.
> 
> I do not recommend it if you are like watching UKTV in High Defintion (HD). There is no point in paying for a big screen HD capable tv and then watching in Standard Definition (SD).
> 
> Applications like filmon do no broadcast in HD (unless you pay) and the quality of the re-broadcast is not great but if this does not bother you this is a viable solution.
> 
> Of course the ipad is capable of HD, but the apps used to broadcast eg UK TV do not have and HD offering. I download movies from appletv and the HD quality offering is great, crystal clear.
> 
> You can also connect the ipad direct to the TV and save money on the appletv however this means every time you want to change channel you will have to get up and got to the ipad. If you have the appletv the ipad acts as a remote control and you can change through the freeview channels offered on filmon from the comfort of your sofa.
> 
> PS in my previous post I said you will need a VPN, just to clarify the VPN is only required for the official catch-up pages run by eg ITV, BBC and SKY etc. Unofficial sites like filmon do not require you to use a VPN as there effectively "illegal."


Hi what is vpn thanks


----------



## Veronica

Pauly447 said:


> Hi what is vpn thanks


A Virtual Private Network is a network technology that creates a secure network connection over a public network such as the Internet.


----------



## finikaria

I have lost Filmon it is no longer in Apple apps any ideas?


----------



## yiannis75

finikaria said:


> I have lost Filmon it is no longer in Apple apps any ideas?


Do you mean the app is no longer on your ipad?

Or do you mean the app is no longer available for download in the App Store?

I've checked the app store and you are right its not there, its no longer available for download. However it does appear on my ipad and my iphone and both work.

The only thing I can think is it has been pulled either by Apple or the developer. I know they were in the courts as they are not allowed to broadcast the UK channels as they don't have the rights. Whether this is the case or not though I cannot say for sure.

What I will say though is that the app works on both my iphone and ipad. However I should add Im in the UK at the moment so maybe they have pulled it for everyone who doesn't have a UK ip address.


----------



## yiannis75

finikaria said:


> I have lost Filmon it is no longer in Apple apps any ideas?


Just had a friend in Nicosia confirm its fine on his ipad and iphone so perhaps you have deleted it?

He also confirmed it does not appear in his app store either so it has definitely been pulled. Maybe the transmission will cease shortly too or maybe a new version of the app will appear.


----------



## yiannis75

finikaria said:


> I have lost Filmon it is no longer in Apple apps any ideas?


I think I have a workaround for you if you have lost the app from your ipad. 

Launch safari and go to the filmon website from your ipad, you should still be able to access your channels there. Select the full screen option and connect your ipad to your TV or access through the apple tv icon.

That should work.


----------



## Boltongirl

Re the comments on this thread regarding using an Ipad to view uk. We are thinking of getting an Ipad3 before we come over to Cyprus in Sept. Would a 16gb model be sufficient for viewing or would a larger memory be needed/recommended?


----------



## yiannis75

Boltongirl said:


> Re the comments on this thread regarding using an Ipad to view uk. We are thinking of getting an Ipad3 before we come over to Cyprus in Sept. Would a 16gb model be sufficient for viewing or would a larger memory be needed/recommended?


That model will be fine they all have the smae processors which is the main issue not the memory . The 16GB memory is for storing stuff like apps on your ipad, its wont affect you TV viewing.

You will need a cable to connect it to the TV so make sure you bring one with you. If not you can always order online when in Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica

We bought an IPad last week, got all the necessary cables etc to connect it to the TV. The problem is its useless as the stupid programmes keep freezing and sometimes crash completely. Its very frustrating to have spent so much money and still not to have solved the problem.


----------



## yiannis75

Veronica said:


> We bought an IPad last week, got all the necessary cables etc to connect it to the TV. The problem is its useless as the stupid programmes keep freezing and sometimes crash completely. Its very frustrating to have spent so much money and still not to have solved the problem.


Could be one of many things.

What speed Internet do you have? 

Does the picture freeze on the iPad or just the tv while the iPad keeps playing?

Are you watching through an app? Like bbc iplayer app. If so does the whole programme crash? Ou could try removing apps and re installing them again.


----------



## Veronica

yiannis75 said:


> Could be one of many things.
> 
> What speed Internet do you have?
> 
> Does the picture freeze on the iPad or just the tv while the iPad keeps playing?
> 
> Are you watching through an app? Like bbc iplayer app. If so does the whole programme crash? Ou could try removing apps and re installing them again.


We are watching via film on. Maybe it is the internet speed.:confused2:


----------



## yiannis75

Veronica said:


> We are watching via film on. Maybe it is the internet speed.:confused2:


Is that the filmon website or the app? 

Is


----------



## Veronica

yiannis75 said:


> Is that the filmon website or the app?
> 
> Is


The website. Would I be better to get the BBC iplayer app?


----------



## Veronica

I did try installing expatshield onto the IPad but it said it dosn't support it.


----------



## kempo23

Does anyone use slingbox? I have heard different reports about it but not from anyone in Cyprus.


----------



## yiannis75

Veronica said:


> I did try installing expatshield onto the IPad but it said it dosn't support it.


I think you will have to find some sort of version on the ipad fro it to work I think expat shield is only for PCs I could be wrong.

If the whole ipad is crashing then something is not right on your ipad.

If its the website and other websites too then its likely internet issues but it could be at filmon end too. Not everyone has had a great experience with them.

YOu might try restoring the ipad to factory settings and then seeing if that helps if the whole ipad is crashing out on you. Back up first though otherwise you will lose all you apps etc


----------



## yiannis75

Veronica said:


> The website. Would I be better to get the BBC iplayer app?


Im just thinking if you have watch any other streaming site then if that doesn't crash then you can put it down to filmon and there is not much you can do about it.

Try a another site this will give us a better idea where to look for the problem.

Bit of a process of elimination

Try watching an episode of something from youtube


----------



## yiannis75

Veronica there are VPN shields available for the iPad google it you will find some or just look in the app store on your iPad.

Find a tv app in from the app store and just watch any random channel. There are lots that do not require subscriptions or payment, the programmes won't be great be good but it's for testing purposes and will show us if it's filmon or youripad causing the issues.


----------



## yiannis75

kempo23 said:


> Does anyone use slingbox? I have heard different reports about it but not from anyone in Cyprus.


I've used many slingboxes in Cyprus they work great as long as you have a decent Internet connection


----------



## Veronica

yiannis75 said:


> Veronica there are VPN shields available for the iPad google it you will find some or just look in the app store on your iPad.
> 
> Find a tv app in from the app store and just watch any random channel. There are lots that do not require subscriptions or payment, the programmes won't be great be good but it's for testing purposes and will show us if it's filmon or youripad causing the issues.


I've tried a VPN shield from the Ipad but it just makes you anonymous unlike expatshield which makes it look as though you are in the UK. To view ITV you need to appear to be in the UK.


----------



## kempo23

yiannis75 said:


> I've used many slingboxes in Cyprus they work great as long as you have a decent Internet connection


Is there generally a good connection in the Peyia area?


----------



## yiannis75

Veronica said:


> I've tried a VPN shield from the Ipad but it just makes you anonymous unlike expatshield which makes it look as though you are in the UK. To view ITV you need to appear to be in the UK.


This is from the filmon website. 1 is unlikely to be an issues with a new iPad especially if you're watching SD channels. 2 could be, do you get full bars on the wifi symbol on your ipad when attempting to stream to the tv? 3. Could definitely be an issue if you have less than 3MB Internet connection.

Freezing


Things that will cause Freezing usually are:

*** 1) CPU. Decompressing and rendering the video takes a moderate amount of CPU  power and some video processing power. Running the* FilmOn player takes up very little CPU(<10%). When your machine  does not render such video properly, it may very well be on account of a  slow CPU or slow video card.

*** 2) Wifi, which many of our viewers enjoy, can have transmission issues, just like a radio. And a bad connection will mean bad viewing. Unfortunately there is nothing we can do to change this, but you can reposition the Wifi device or get a higher quality Wifi to get a better wireless connection.

*** 3) Overbooking. We have run some tests and unsurprisingly, customers with higher speed connections are also happier with FilmOn’s quality. As not all providers are equal, some network providers may be congested sometimes. If your problems persist, notify your provider.

You can verify your bandwidth by connecting to Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test and measure the available bandwidth. Please try to check this at different times of the day sto show any fluctuations in Broadband speed. If you experience freezing at certain times of the day you should try and run the test at that time and check to see if you get the same problem with all channels. Please ensure you are using latest player version available at Watch live TV in HD. Pay per view and HD movies on demand. The ultimate virtual TV experience.

A low speed option is available for users with lower broadband speed - generally between 1.5Mb/s and 2Mb/s. Minimum reccomended 1.5 Mb/s.

Apparently there is a low speed option somewhere on the filmon site have a look and see. That may help but again if you have eg 512k connection it will cut out constantly. That will not be the fault of the iPad.


----------



## yiannis75

Veronica said:


> I did try installing expatshield onto the IPad but it said it dosn't support it.


Have a look at this link it will help you set up a uk VPN so you get a UK IP address then you can access BBC iplayer etc


----------



## Veronica

We pay for 3mb but when I run a speed test it is less than 3mb.
I will try that link later.

Thanks for your advice Yiannis


----------



## yiannis75

Veronica said:


> We pay for 3mb but when I run a speed test it is less than 3mb.
> I will try that link later.
> 
> Thanks for your advice Yiannis


My pleasure 

Yes you will find there are overheads some of the bandwidth is used to get the internet to your house so although they say 3MB its not often we get the maximum. Especially if other phones, latptops or computers are using your wifi network at the same time you are trying to stream to the TV. You might consider 5MB try it for a month if it doesn't improve then switch back.


----------



## finikaria

I did loose Filmon on apps but found it o safari. Woks fine for me width 4 Mbps connection from Cyta.


----------



## yiannis75

finikaria said:


> I did loose Filmon on apps but found it o safari. Woks fine for me width 4 Mbps connection from Cyta.


I think you will find that is simply a bookmark to the filmon website not the actual app even though it appears on your ipad as an app. 

But as long as it work then who cares

The filmon app has definitely been discontinued from the Apple App store. I think this is the beginning of the end for filmon. They are still in the courts however they lost their case agains the US networks whose channels they were re-broadcasting without permission and have subsequently had them removed from their website. I expect the UK channels to follow soon.

Eventually we are going to need a different solution for UK TV.


----------



## artcyprus

Pauly447 said:


> Nglish tv in cyprus ?


My sister (in Paphos) watches English TV via the internet. She has a special box connected to her TV which looks like the Freeview boxes in the UK, and she operates the TV with a remote control just like the standard ones (so you do not need to be computer literate). You do need an internet connection and to make sure it is fast enough.

So, first contact one of the many people or companies offering Internet TV in Cyprus. They advertise in the local English language newspapers. Ask them their subscription prices and also what speed Internet you need to get. Then contact an internet service company (for example CYTA, PrimeTel or CableNet - and there are others) and find out the monthly cost of the speed of internet you need. Add the TV subscription and the Internet connection costs together and it should be between 50 and 60 euro a month.


----------



## BMR

Forgive me bumping such an old thread- I came here via a google search.

2 questions I can't easily find the answer to. 

1) Can you get BFBS TV in Cyprus, if so is it just in the area round the bases?

2) Does regular Cyprus TV carry any programming in English?


----------



## Jam1ee

BMR said:


> 1) Can you get BFBS TV in Cyprus, if so is it just in the area round the bases?


BFBS is no longer free-to-air in Cyprus. It has been replaced with encrypted satellite transmission for which only entitled personnel can get cards and boxes  Even more disappointing when Cyprus newspapers still carry BFBS listings!


----------



## Veronica

But there are now so many different ways to get UK TV programmes and much much more, that BFBS is really no longer necessary.


----------



## BMR

Thanks guys. Does anyone know the answer to my other question, by any chance?

"2) Does regular Cyprus TV carry any programming in English?"

eg news in English, or British or American shows with the English soundtrack intact (with or without subtitles)


----------



## Veronica

There are some films in English with Greek subtitles and PickTV
has 15 minutes news in English. Other than that I don't think there are any other English programmes.


----------



## smokey joe

The best way is to use an IPTV system its clean and easy and you can get all sky and english channels.


----------



## wk44

I agree

We have friends near you and they say IPTV has worked well for them

JP


----------

